# Syriana



## GrownUp (Mar 3, 2006)

What did people think? Has anyone seen it?

It was difficult to get into for a long time, I thought. Too cold, on the surface, at first. But it's like a book you are glad you stuck with. Well, it's a film I'm glad I stuck with, more precisely. 

Also having seen Farenheit 9/11 beforehand helped me with the movie (although I didn't really like F9/11).


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 15, 2006)

Going to see it in an hour... I'll come back to you...


----------



## edott (Mar 15, 2006)

fantastic movie, really loved it.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

I liked it, though it was complicated at some times, and people who don't know anything about the situation in the Middle East might get lost pretty fast.


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 16, 2006)

You know the lawyer for the corporation, the one who is investigating from the inside? The one with the alcoholic dad. The deal he is investigating is a little removed from the rest of the stories, which are solidly interlinked. Although his pieces show the law being broken and that the government in the story isn't looking to be thorough in its disciplinary procedures, I felt that that particular storyline could have been safely removed. In fact, it would have made a good movie by itself. And the rest of the plots would have had a little more room to wiggle. 
Let's see, that would have left betrayed-CIA-agent, evil-boss, unemployed-oil-worker and wide-eyed-witness-and-survivor. Which would have been fine, in fact better.
I'm behaving as if this is the Critiques forum, aren't I?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 16, 2006)

I would have liked if that point was stronger, to be honest.

On a side note the 'nail scene' was better than whole of Hostel...


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 16, 2006)

Absolutely. Those little wet noises as they came away, hee hee hee.

Must try that at home.


----------

